Ask HN: What kind of daily online service you would probably pay for? - notomorrow
======
HNY1
Chat Service like Aardvark, miss it so badly!

------
Ajs1
Good quality news

~~~
catacombs
There are plenty:

[https://subscribe.washingtonpost.com](https://subscribe.washingtonpost.com)

[https://www.nytimes.com/subscription](https://www.nytimes.com/subscription)

[https://www.newyorker.com/subscribe](https://www.newyorker.com/subscribe)

[https://subscription.wsj.com](https://subscription.wsj.com)

~~~
Ajs1
no disagreement, I subscribe to 3 of the 4.

